# Is this really "show quality?"



## mrldragon (Feb 24, 2015)

I just got him. Breeder says he is show quality. I didn't really get him to show, I just fell in love with him. But then I started thinking it might be fun to show him somewhere.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

subbing. beautiful colors!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Not in my opinion. He is a beautiful fish, but you don't need show him. Look at how irregular his dorsal is, and how long his anal is. I also see fin damage on the anal, likely from being nipped. This is a pet. A beautiful pet, but still a pet. If he was truly good for show, the breeder most likely would've kept him. Even breeders that don't show are careful about picking the parents of their next generation, after all...

But, don't feel bad about it. He's a pretty boy and will be a lovely pet for you. Many breeders don't actually pay attention to the standards, so there's no way of knowing whether the words were said to make a sale, or out of honest belief.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

mrldragon said:


> I just got him. Breeder says he is show quality. I didn't really get him to show, I just fell in love with him. But then I started thinking it might be fun to show him somewhere.


Ha! I was actually watching this guy, on eBay. That's where you won him, right?

I saw his listing was down, and hoped he'd found a good home.

I was sorely tempted, because I do think he's a lovely fish, but I'm trying really, really hard to stick to some goals I made recently, regarding the breed standards and learning enough to do well in the hobby, with my own certain goals in mind.

Congrats on him, though--he really is pretty.

Oh, and given the description the breeder posted on eBay, I'd be a bit leery of their credibility, sort of seemed like sales hype to me, as hrutan mentioned.


----------



## mrldragon (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, I bought him as a pet, so I don't mind at all. Once I get his new 10 gallon home set up and him in it, I'll post some pics (not in the Show section though!). I'm intrigued by showing and breeding, but I don't really have the room or the time at the moment to be really serious about it. But thanks for the feedback! And yes, he was an Ebay find.

In fact, speaking of breeding, do people ever send or bring their females to be bred to someone else's male? I'd be interested to see what his babies might look like.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

> how long his anal is


I see this mentioned frequently. Can someone explain what is not too long. just trying to learn more about this. Thanks!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The perfect halfmoon would be a circular shape, and symmetrical above and below. The long anal breaks the imaginary line of the circle.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to explain that. Cheers!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've seen a lot of sellers claim their Betta are "show quality." But I've also seen a lot of puppies sold as "show quality," too. It's a mindset, I think. :-(

However...show quality or not, your boy is definitely a show stopper!!!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

mrldragon said:


> Well, I bought him as a pet, so I don't mind at all. Once I get his new 10 gallon home set up and him in it, I'll post some pics (not in the Show section though!). I'm intrigued by showing and breeding, but I don't really have the room or the time at the moment to be really serious about it. But thanks for the feedback! And yes, he was an Ebay find.
> 
> In fact, speaking of breeding, do people ever send or bring their females to be bred to someone else's male? I'd be interested to see what his babies might look like.


He really is so cool, love the unusual colors.

I'm so glad to know he's got a great home. I now have to enjoy him vicariously, so please post lots of pics of him ;-)




RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I've seen a lot of sellers claim their Betta are "show quality." But I've also seen a lot of puppies sold as "show quality," too. It's a mindset, I think. :-(
> 
> However...show quality or not, your boy is definitely a show stopper!!!


Yeah, too true.

The bybs in the horse, dog, and cat world drive me absolutely nuts.

I have one male I'm happy with, despite some flaws, but he wasn't hyped as show quality, so I don't feel misled at all by his breeder.

But, I recently purchased another male that was listed as "show quality," and upon receiving him, not only am I sure he's NOT show quality, but am suspicious he's not even the same fish I rec'd pics of. 

And yeah, I understand all the caveats about marbles (which he has, definitely) changing color patterns and how stressed fish will look different in shipping, etc, etc, but...I weren't born yesterday, either.

Although, come to think of it, I did get duped, so, uh...yeah. 

Oh well, life is about learning, and I enjoy all my Bettas, even my little pet store dude, who I dubbed "Hypoxia Harry," as I discovered him flopping in the bottom of a Petco cup, with literally only a couple drops of water left, where the cup was cracked and had leaked out.

They actually surrendered him to me, and he lived. And hey if hypothetically he's a touch...slow...now, it's still all good, he's a happy boy.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

the issue is, they are not lying, you can show it, just it won't win because of all the fault.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He may not be show quality, but he is definitely breedable to produce show quality. You just need a good female to compliment his faults.


----------



## Optomist (Oct 22, 2014)

The never said if it would "win" the show.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

"Show Quality" is defined as conforming to the official standard to the extent that an animal/fish/bird, etc., can compete successfully in shows.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> "Show Quality" is defined as conforming to the official standard to the extent that an animal/fish/bird, etc., can compete successfully in shows.


Right, there at least needs to be a reasonable prospect that the animal can succeed in the venue that the advertiser is claiming.

I was just shaking my head at a "RARE" (yes, all caps) Grade A+++ Show Quality fish the other day...not even decent pet store quality, much less anything above that.

And to clarify, I hope the fish gets a great home and has a good life, not his fault the person selling him is either lying or delusional.


----------



## Optomist (Oct 22, 2014)

You need to know the standards and whether they conform to it And then buy the fish based on that. Last weekend I spent several hours on aquabid. I found one excellent fish. Unfortunately I only buy females. I personally do not like it when the value of the animal comes down to merely looks. I am into horse racing and showing because looks, heart, mind, attitude training are all part. Poor fish he thinks he is perfect in every way. If you like him buy him! He couldn't have been any more than 10 bucks more any way. Glad to see you bought him for your own personal satisfaction. I think he is beautiful. He will bring you many hours of joy. Our lives are so short, you know? In my life I have found if you don't like what you bought, the lesser value thing will never give you the same joy. Better not to buy the replacement for the thing you really wanted.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Optomist said:


> You need to know the standards and whether they conform to it And then buy the fish based on that. Last weekend I spent several hours on aquabid. I found one excellent fish. Unfortunately I only buy females. I personally do not like it when the value of the animal comes down to merely looks. I am into horse racing and showing because looks, heart, mind, attitude training are all part. Poor fish he thinks he is perfect in every way. If you like him buy him! He couldn't have been any more than 10 bucks more any way. Glad to see you bought him for your own personal satisfaction. I think he is beautiful. He will bring you many hours of joy. Our lives are so short, you know? In my life I have found if you don't like what you bought, the lesser value thing will never give you the same joy. Better not to buy the replacement for the thing you really wanted.


Gosh, I'm not sure we're reading the same thread. :-?

I'm not seeing anyone saying to not value or enjoy an animal, just because it may not conform to show standards.

In fact, quite the contrary--OP has gotten some nice compliments--and well-deserved--on the fish.

The point was that some sellers seem to deliberately hype and mislead some buyers, and that--in and of itself--is not cool.

And that has not one single thing to do with whether or not somebody loves their fish and gives it good care. For example, I give the exact same great nutrition and the exact same frequency of water changes, and the exact same size tank, to my little pet store rescue Betta dude, that I give to his more expensive "cousins" that I chose to buy.

I would hope any decent human would do the same.

It's about truth-in-advertising, pure and simple, nothing to do with putting down any animal or anyone who chooses any particular animal.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Well said, AukWord!


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

idk, is those ''flaws'' that make every fish unique.
i have had 3 betas, now i have Osiris and Icarus (a rescue) and let me tell you, even if all of them were the same color and fins, i could tell everyone apart because of their faces and bodies!

the guy in the photo surely looks rad, even if he is a bit spoon headed and his fins don't form a semi-circle!!! <3

is really sad that they give misleading information just to get more money


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

When it comes to purebred dogs, if you really want a show quality puppy, you go to shows and talk to serious breeders who have dogs that win titles and educate yourself before you decide who to buy from. Besides looking for a breeder whose dogs conform to the standards over generations, you investigate temperament and health. You might show your dog a dozen times to put a title on him, but he's going to be your pet 365 days a year for a dozen years.

It seems to me that before getting fish to show or breed, it would be good to take a similar approach. I'm not trying to say anything negative about Aquabid, or about picking out a beautiful fish to have as a pet. I approve highly of both. I can't help reflect on showing and breeding for show, as I've done both with dogs.


----------

